

Did Netflix screw up? I don’t think so (By NFLX co-founder 2011) - lbr
http://marcrandolph.com/2011/09/26/did-netflix-screw-up-i-dont-think-so/

======
lbr
By NFLX co-founder. Written when stock plummeted from 300 to 100 in 2011.

